# Worth bringing Radiators from the Uk to France?



## philthompson23

Seems like cast iron radiators are a lot cheaper in the uk. Anyone had any experience of installing them? Connector size is different I read. Does it matter?


----------



## DrChips

Hi

It would probably be a good idea to purchase fittings with the radiators in the UK. Also make sure that the connection size for the pipes is corect for France, theer are some variatons here. I am sure you don't want to bring all the pipework too!! Don't forget that Leboncoin is also a very good source for Cast Iron Radiators (Radiateurs en fonte) - https://www.leboncoin.fr/recherche?text=Radiateurs en fonte. They may need a good flush and clean (pickle them).

Best of luck


----------



## DrChips

Hi Phil

This looks interesting??





Cast Iron Radiator Restoration


We have a skilled workforce onboard that are capable of providing high quality fully refurbished products compatible with any modern heating system.




www.theoldradiatorcompany.co.uk


----------



## conky2

You have really planned this house purchase and renovation down to the meticulous last detail.......


----------



## Crabtree

Do you really want "cast iron" radiators? They weigh a ton and take a long time to heat up. Would you be better off with modern column rads?
Do not forget that anything that you bring from the UK will be subject to French VAT/customs charges/admin fees the last one applying if you get a courier to bring them over so in fact it may be cheaper in the long run to buy french or EU based


https://www.leroymerlin.fr/produits/chauffage-plomberie/chauffage-gaz/radiateur-a-eau-chaude/radiateur-a-eau-chaude-acier/radiateur-eau-chaude-vertical-irsap-tesi-blanc-1272w-h-60-x-l-94-5-cm-69483736.html?src=clk


----------



## philthompson23

Crabtree said:


> Do you really want "cast iron" radiators? They weigh a ton and take a long time to heat up. Would you be better off with modern column rads?
> Do not forget that anything that you bring from the UK will be subject to French VAT/customs charges/admin fees the last one applying if you get a courier to bring them over so in fact it may be cheaper in the long run to buy french or EU based
> 
> 
> https://www.leroymerlin.fr/produits/chauffage-plomberie/chauffage-gaz/radiateur-a-eau-chaude/radiateur-a-eau-chaude-acier/radiateur-eau-chaude-vertical-irsap-tesi-blanc-1272w-h-60-x-l-94-5-cm-69483736.html?src=clk


Yeah I think you could be right. Do prefer them on an aesthetic level though. Don’t really want B&Q council estate rads in my 500 year old cottage tbh


----------



## DrChips

Hi Phil

I have cast iron (refurbised) radiaors, they take a little longer to warm up but stay hot much longer that the modern ones. 
In these days of energy conservaton they are a bit like solar panels, except what yoy put in stays longer!!
Go trad!! My house is only about 300 years old with 1mtr stone walls, but they work well.


----------



## Yours truly confused

A friend bought a load of cast iron rads from Emmaus and had them “cleaned out”, they look great in his renovated barn. He is a builder and plumber by trade though, so knows what he is looking for and doing.

Phil, I do feel you will give yourself a whole heap of mental pain by comparing U.K. prices to France. It is more expensive here for most building/renovation materials, that’s something you just have to factor into your renovation costs, preferably before you start. 

We are renovating a small one up, one down, simple shower room and minimal corner kitchen. Starting from scratch, just the four walls and roof, 50 square meters in total, doing the unskilled labour ourselves. So far the Devis for the windows, fosse, electrics, plumbing, insulation and plasterboard are coming in at around €45k. We may end up doing the insulation and plasterboard ourselves to save a few Euros, not yet decided. We have the luxury of time, it’s a little dependence for family and friends, plus a hobby workspace for ourselves so no rush. 

Renovating here is expensive and, as has previously been said, you cannot guarantee that any money you spend on renovating will be reflected in the value of your finished house.


----------



## BackinFrance

I have cast iron ones too and they certainly do hold the heat. They also last much longer if you look after them. My plumber said I was crazy when I asked him about changing them over. I don't know why anyone would buy them in the UK though because the fittings here are different.


----------



## philthompson23

Yours truly confused said:


> A friend bought a load of cast iron rads from Emmaus and had them “cleaned out”, they look great in his renovated barn. He is a builder and plumber by trade though, so knows what he is looking for and doing.
> 
> Phil, I do feel you will give yourself a whole heap of mental pain by comparing U.K. prices to France. It is more expensive here for most building/renovation materials, that’s something you just have to factor into your renovation costs, preferably before you start.
> 
> We are renovating a small one up, one down, simple shower room and minimal corner kitchen. Starting from scratch, just the four walls and roof, 50 square meters in total, doing the unskilled labour ourselves. So far the Devis for the windows, fosse, electrics, plumbing, insulation and plasterboard are coming in at around €45k. We may end up doing the insulation and plasterboard ourselves to save a few Euros, not yet decided. We have the luxury of time, it’s a little dependence for family and friends, plus a hobby workspace for ourselves so no rush.
> 
> Renovating here is expensive and, as has previously been said, you cannot guarantee that any money you spend on renovating will be reflected in the value of your finished house.


that’s good to know. How much is the fosse replacement coming in at?


----------



## BackinFrance

philthompson23 said:


> that’s good to know. How much is the fosse replacement coming in at?


I thought you were on mains drainage ???


----------



## DrChips

What are you thinking of heating the effluent!!


----------



## philthompson23

BackinFrance said:


> I thought you were on mains drainage ???


Yeah we are but the barn which is far away from the house may need a small fosse if I can’t work away to pump the waste up hill


----------



## DrChips

Baked beans!!


----------



## Yours truly confused

philthompson23 said:


> that’s good to know. How much is the fosse replacement coming in at?


The smallest you can have is 3000 ltrs, it coming in at just over 9000€. We had one done here, next door, 15 years ago and it cost 8000€ then. Friends have just had one done, a little bigger,that cost them 10,000€


----------



## Poloss

I installed several (10) cast iron (fonte in French) radiators for a central heating system in a huge "presbytère" we were renting - everything came from the scrapyard except the boiler. Some radiators weighed 250kg and had to be lifted to the second floor. You must pressure test them to check there's no leak and fit them with a "purge" to bleed excess air. We used a "filiere" for the threading right/left on the steel piping. You must have a "vase d'expansion" for security at the highest point if ever the boiler goes into meltdown. We installed a "thermosiphon" system which could function without an electric pump "circulateur" - the boiler's piping was 1" diam or 1 1/2", ground floor was 3/4", then 1/2" and 3/8" etc.
You need to put "filasse" and "pate à joints" on the threading to make water and airtight. Teflon tape works too.

You can get antifreeze to put in your circuit if ever you lock up and leave in the cold season.

That was 35 years ago and I get echos that it's still working perfectly


----------



## LFBEUSTON

philthompson23 said:


> Yeah we are but the barn which is far away from the house may need a small fosse if I can’t work away to pump the waste up hill


I have engaged in quite a few DIY projects over the years since moving to France but your exploits make me feel like a complete and inadequate do-it-your-selfer!!! Do you think you will ever finish all these different jobs or run out of 'dosh' first?


----------

